
F.B.I. Agents Faced Arrest and Ruin After Trying to Conceive a Child - devy
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/28/us/politics/fbi-matt-litton-fertility.html
======
rayiner
Live by the sword, die by the sword. They're just lucky they weren't
prosecuted under 18 U.S.C. 1001 for making false statements to the government.

------
CodeWriter23
An agent's secrets -any secrets- (including "embarrassing" medical
information) represent a security vulnerability that can be used to blackmail
them. If he doesn't understand that, he has no business being an FBI Agent.

